# Suggest CPU + Motherboard Combo



## Mainak23 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi..I am looking for a suggestion..

My main priority is not gaming...I want to do some rendering, Photoshop works & at the same time watching Blu-ray movies, anime & little bit gaming..

Should i got with 

1. i7 4770 [Non-k] and a H87 Motherboard 

OR 

2. i7 3770 [Non-k] & a H77 motherboard.

OR

3. AMD Fx 8350 & Asus sabertooth 990fx 

i am not going to overclock ..Budget is flexible..

Kindly provide me with some suggestions.. Thanks in advance


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2013)

if you can get i7 4770 [ non k ] + Asus H87M-E and Cm Hyper 212 Evo or better invest in a WC like Cm Seidon 120M.


----------



## Mainak23 (Aug 28, 2013)

topgear said:


> if you can get i7 4770 [ non k ] + Asus H87M-E and Cm Hyper 212 Evo or better invest in a WC like Cm Seidon 120M.



I have a HOC 40..is that enough? and i dont want micro atx board..it will look odd in my cabby since it is a ultra tower..any other h87 board can you suggest?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 28, 2013)

gigabyte h87m -d3h


----------



## Mainak23 (Aug 28, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> gigabyte h87m -d3h



That is Micro atx too..


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2013)

Mainak23 said:


> I have a HOC 40..is that enough? and i dont want micro atx board..it will look odd in my cabby since it is a ultra tower..any other h87 board can you suggest?



HOC 40 is more than enough to keep things cool but now as that you have a strong cooler re-consider getting a K version of 4770k or better opt for 3770k only if you wish to oc .. generally a 4.5Ghz 4770k is equivalent in performance compared to 3770k at 4.8 ghz but haswell cpus have integrated vrm tech so the choice of motherboard really don't matter much and that's why some manufacturers are adding oc support to their b85/h87 boards. Any decent ~10k mobo should be enough to oc haswell cpus to decent speed but as haswell chips overheats more than any other previous core cpus your oc performance may be limited to ~4.3-4.4Ghz.


----------



## Mainak23 (Aug 29, 2013)

topgear said:


> HOC 40 is more than enough to keep things cool but now as that you have a strong cooler re-consider getting a K version of 4770k or better opt for 3770k only if you wish to oc .. generally a 4.5Ghz 4770k is equivalent in performance compared to 3770k at 4.8 ghz but haswell cpus have integrated vrm tech so the choice of motherboard really don't matter much and that's why some manufacturers are adding oc support to their b85/h87 boards. Any decent ~10k mobo should be enough to oc haswell cpus to decent speed but as haswell chips overheats more than any other previous core cpus your oc performance may be limited to ~4.3-4.4Ghz.



is the i7 2600k available anymore anywhere? i am worried about the heat of haswell so i am not very keen to get the i7 4770k..i am more leaning towards the i7 3770k ...


----------



## Cilus (Aug 29, 2013)

3770K is a very good Processor and actually recommended over 4770K, considering its high price. But the issue with future availability of Ivy Bridge motherboard. Say, after three years it will be very hard to find an LGA-1155 mothrboard and if your motherboard becomes faulty on that time, it will really give you a hard time.


----------



## Mainak23 (Aug 29, 2013)

Cilus said:


> 3770K is a very good Processor and actually recommended over 4770K, considering its high price. But the issue with future availability of Ivy Bridge motherboard. Say, after three years it will be very hard to find an LGA-1155 mothrboard and if your motherboard becomes faulty on that time, it will really give you a hard time.



yes that i can understand..this happens with Intel with not with AMD...


----------



## Cilus (Aug 29, 2013)

Actually socket change is acceptable if the performance improvement with the newer architecture is considerable, like from Nehalem (1st gen Core series) to Sandy Bridge (2nd Gen Core), where there was more than 80% performance improvement in the high end area. But from Ivy Bridge to Haswell, the improvement lies within a mere 10% and for that paying huge extra money is not recommded here. 

But due to the upgrade and future avaiability options, we are forced to suggest Haswell over Ivy Bridge here.


----------



## Mainak23 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thinking about going with i7 4770k with MSI Z87 Mpower or Asus Maximus VI Hero..which Mobo is better?


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2013)

get the asus board if possible maximus vi extreme ...  nothing beats a ROG board


----------



## Mainak23 (Aug 30, 2013)

topgear said:


> get the asus board if possible maximus vi extreme ...  nothing beats a ROG board



Maximus VI extreme cost 30k+ ....cant afford it..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 30, 2013)

Cilus said:


> But due to the upgrade and future avaiability options, we are forced to suggest Haswell over Ivy Bridge here.



this proves something different Report: Upcoming Intel 9-Series Chipsets May Not Support Current Haswell CPUs.
haswell may not be upgradable to broadwell. the rumoured haswell refresh may not offer what we think in terms of performance.


----------



## topgear (Aug 31, 2013)

Mainak23 said:


> Maximus VI extreme cost 30k+ ....cant afford it..



this is what made me confused 

*i.imgur.com/gS7dInx.png


----------



## Mainak23 (Aug 31, 2013)

They are out of their mind..i think that is the price on Asus Z87 Pro ..and maximus Vi extreme is 29700


----------



## topgear (Sep 1, 2013)

they must be


----------

